

Teaching Method More Important Then Teacher - erikb
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110512/ap_on_sc/us_sci_teacher_or_tools

======
HedgeMage
Irony: posted by someone who doesn't know when to use "then" and when to use
"than".

~~~
ColinWright
Or it was simply a typo.

